# re- / ré- - préfixe de répétition : avec/sans accent, trait d'union/agglutination, usage



## Dunes

Bonjour,

Pour l'orthographe du néologisme "re-fusionner" (qui n'est pas de moi et que je n'ai pas le choix de modifier), vous semble-t-il, non préférable de mettre un trait d'union ?

Deux formes sont présentes :

- "re-fusion" ou "refusion"
- "re-fusionner" ou "refusionner"

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans cette alternative, j'opterais pour la version soudée sans trait d'union.


----------



## tilt

Les recommandations de l'Académie française donnent raison à Me Capello, dont je partage l'avis.


----------



## Ankhsounamoon

Bonsoir, 

J'aimerais  connaître l'orthographe du verbe re-éteindre ? (= éteindre à nouveau)

Merci.


----------



## primokorn

Bonsoir,

On dit ré-éteindre à l'oral dans un langage familier mais ce mot n'est pas correct à l'écrit.
Mieux vaut dire : éteindre à nouveau


----------



## tilt

D'après le TLFi, on l'écrirait plutôt sans tiret : _rééteindre_.
Mais je suis d'accord avec Primokorn, _éteindre à nouveau _est préférable.


----------



## Xence

Et pourquoi je n'utiliserais pas un mot très courant à l'oral (2 millions et demi de résultats sur google pour rééteint), employé par certains auteurs et attesté dans les dictionnaires?



> _Il fait allumer le lampadaire, le contemple, puis il éteint, puis il rallume, _
> _puis il *rééteint*. Des cintres tombent des doubles rideaux rouges, *...*_
> [Eugène Ionesco, Ce formidable bordel! - p. 58]


----------



## tilt

Xence said:


> 2 millions et demi de résultats sur google pour rééteint


Avance un peu dans les pages du résultat de recherche, et tu verras que tes 2 millions et demi de citations ne sont en fait que... 209, le reste n'étant que des reprises de celle-là ! 
_Rééteindre_, _re-éteindre_, _réteindre_, on rencontre de tout sur Google, qui n'est pas une référence, on l'a souvent dit.

Maintenant, si tu veux écrire _rééteindre_, ce n'est pas moi qui t'en empêcherai !


----------



## JiPiJou

[…]

L'exemple donné avec vigueur par _*Xence*_ est intéressant parce qu'il montre que "rééteint" a un sens bien particulier (je n'ai pas regardé les 2 millions de références de Monsieur Gougueule, ni même les 209). C'est pourquoi, lorsque _*Ankhsounamoon *_a cité le mot pour la première fois hors contexte (ce qui rend toujours les réponses difficiles), on lui a répondu fort logiquement qu'on préférait dire autrement.

Ici, le personnage allume, éteint, rallume *et rééteint *le lampadaire. L'auteur insiste sur la répétition de l'action et le verbe, dans ce cas précis, est parfaitement justifié. Il ne faut pas en déduire qu'on peut l'utiliser systématiquement dans n'importe quelle phrase.

Je prends un autre exemple (que j'imagine) : "J'ai une miette de pain coincée dans la gorge. Je tousse, je bois une gorgée d'eau, je retousse, je rebois, je re-retousse, je re-rebois." Cela peut se dire. Bon, d'accord, je n'aurai pas le Prix Goncourt avec ça mais, en tous cas, c'est compréhensible. On ne peut pas conseiller pourtant, surtout à nos amis non-francophones, d'utiliser couramment le verbe "re-retousser".

Le contexte, tout est dans le contexte.


----------



## vbdx

Maître Capello said:


> Dans cette alternative, j'opterais pour la version soudée sans trait d'union.


Bonjour,  cette règle est-elle valable pour tous les verbes formés avec le préfixe "re", comme "resynthétiser" ?  Merci,  Vinciane.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, je ne trouve pas d'exception à cette règle. Voir d'ailleurs cette entrée du TLFi…


----------



## halfbeing

Bonjour,

Il y a des centaines de mots d'origine latine dont le préfix _re-_ est rendu en français comme _re-_ (_remercier_ par example), mais il y a aussi plein de mots ou il est rendu comme _ré-_ (_résoudre_). Y a-t-il un règle pour aider à se souvenir du préfix juste pour un mot particulier?


----------



## CapnPrep

Voir l'article du TLFi (section « Morphol., Prononc. et Orth. ») et les fils suivants :
de-/dé- / re-/ré- - accent aigu ? (FS)
re- / ré- prefix (FEV)


----------



## itka

Mmm... On a déjà essayé sans succès de trouver une règle mais je crois que l'entreprise est sans espoir.
Tu peux trouver quelques explications à la fin de cette page, mais je n'appellerais pas ça une "règle".


----------



## Siljelinn

Bonjour!

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait s'il y a une règle, un principe à suivre pour savoir s'il faut mettre "re" ou "ré" comme préfixe pour les mots dans le sens d'une répétition?

 Ex: on dit "refaire" mais "réchauffer", pourqoui?

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

A priori :
Ré s'emploie avec un mot commençant par un é
Re s'emploie dans les autres cas.

échauffer -> re-échauffer -> réchauffer = échauffer à nouveau = rendre moins froid
chauffer -> re-chauffer -> rechauffer = chauffer à nouveau
écrire -> re-écrire -> récrire
prendre -> re-prendre -> reprendre

Toutefois certaines fois c'est réé au lieu de ré comme
éditer -> re-éditer -> Rééditer
écriture -> re-écriture -> réécriture

Hélas, je ne vois aucune règle expliquant le ré plutôt que le réé !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas entièrement de ton avis, Lacuzon:

échauffer -> re-échauffer -> réchauffer = échauffer à nouveau = rendre moins froid = chauffer à nouveau.
chauffer -> re-chauffer -> rechauffer = chauffer à nouveau  _Rechauffer_ n'existe pas.
écrire -> re-écrire -> récrire ou réécrire
 écriture -> re-écriture -> réécriture


Lacuzon said:


> Hélas, je ne vois aucune règle expliquant le ré plutôt que le réé !


Oui, d'autant plus qu'en fait on peut écrire tant _*r*écrire_ que _*ré*écrire_, mais que seul _*ré*écriture_ est correct.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Effectivement, rechauffer n'existe pas, comme bon nombre de verbe préfixés avec un re et employés à l'oral.

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que si l'on me disait il faut rechauffer ce flacon je comprendrais qu'il faudrait le chauffer à nouveau (sous-entendu il faut augmenter la température actuelle du flacon qui n'est pas forcément froid) alors qu'en me disant il faut réchauffer ce flacon je comprendrais qu'il faudrait augmenter la température dudit flacon. (sous-entendu il est froid il faut augmenter sa température).

En outre, pour ma part, sans dictionnaire, j'ai du mal à savoir si un verbe préfixé par re existe officiellement ou pas tant certains sont d'un usage courant bien que sans existence officielle attestée par un dictionnaire.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour 

Je me demande s'il est possible d'ajouter le "re" à tous les verbes ?

Ex : je vais ravoir la voiture que j'avais vendue la semaine dernière.

d'autres exemples : remanger, redonner, revoyager, rechoisir etc...

c'est une question que je me pose toujours.

Merci d'avance


----------



## geostan

Apparemment que non. On ne trouve pas par exemple _rechoisir_ ni _revoyager_. ll suffit de regarder dans un dictionnaire pour avoir la réponse.

Cette page du CNRTL vous offre quelques suggestions 

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/re-


----------



## Schmorgluck

C'est en grande partie du cas par cas. Dans un registre formel, il y a plus ou moins une liste admise des verbes ayant une variante construite avec r(e)-.

Dans un registre plus relâché, c'est bien entendu plus souple (par définition), mais ça reste souvent peu naturel. "remanger", par exemple, c'est... bizarre. En lisant ça, j'ai l'impression qu'on parle de quelque chose qui a d'abord été mangé, puis vomi, avant de pouvoir être *re*mangé. "redonner" est tellement fermement corrigé en "rendre" (tiens, c'est raccord avec l'exemple précédent) que quasiment aucun adulte qui serait passé par l'école française n'oserait s'en servir sans ressentir la crainte irrationnelle de se voir rabroué (ou pire) par son instit'.

De plus, certains verbes construits ainsi ont pris un sens particulier, comme "ravoir", qui signifie plus ou moins "nettoyer de ses taches et salissures".

En dehors de ces cas, on peut se permettre un peu plus de licence si c'est pour produire un effet plaisant, ou même carrément si le sens est clair et _utile_. Il ne faudrait pas non plus étouffer la langue.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Indépendamment des registres "formels" ou "relâchés" (termes parfaitement vagues, et jamais définis), il y a tous les usages quotidiens (ou un peu techniques), en général ignorés des dictionnaires: _rembrayer, rebrancher, recongeler, reverrouiller _etc. (et je suis sûr qu'on en trouverait des centaines...)

Quant à _redonner_ il se trouve dans les dictionnaires courants, à la fois dans le sens de _donner de nouveau_ et celui de _rendre_...!
_Redonne-moi cet âge-là! Redonne-moi ces printemps! Redonne-moi ces étés de banlieue!_ (Henri Bataille, 1911)
_[Une mère] vient implorer, Seigneur, votre ame généreuse, de vouloir par bonté lui redonner son fils, ..._ (Charles Perrault)


----------



## Schmorgluck

Au temps pour moi, je viens de penser à "redonner du courage", par exemple, qui est encore usité.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Dans la langue parlée, on peut ajouter re devant tous les verbes ; si cela a un sens évidemment ! Car comme l'a dit schmorgluck remanger semblerait très bizarre, tout comme replaire ou recomprendre.

Il y a même une tendance à user du re sans qu'il signifie à nouveau comme dans "Mon fils est rentré en sixième" ou dans "Je m'y suis repris à deux fois" qui signifie donc trois fois alors qu'on veut dire seulent deux fois ou dans "j'ai recommencé deux fois" donc trois en tout alors que l'on veut dire deux !

Quant à la langue écrite, seul l'usage du dictionnaire permet de savoir si la verbe en "re" existe réellement.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup à vous tous de vos excellentes réponses.
Quant à cette phrase : 
je vais ravoir la voiture que j'avais vendue la semaine dernière.

Quel verbe vous semble convenable ? mettons que je ne l'ai pas achetée à nouveau pour que je puisse utiliser "racheter" (on me l'a offerte par exemple)
Ravoir ne serait pas donc correct ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Lacuzon said:


> Quant à la langue écrite, seul l'usage du dictionnaire permet de savoir si la verbe en "re" existe réellement.


*LE* dictionnaire, *LA* langue écrite... LA certitude d'un absolu rassurant !

L'usage d'_un_ dictionnaire permet de savoir si un mot existe réellement _dans ce dictionnaire-là._ Et c'est tout.

Prenez _reverrouiller_ par exemple - ni dans le Larousse, ni dans le Robert, ou le TLF. Eh bien ce verbe existe partout, du manuel de serrurerie aux romans de Robert Merle ou Guy Des Cars, de Georges Conchon à Claude Lanzman, jusqu'au bien connu _Guide de manipulation des semences forestières _(1992).
Le mot existe, réellement.


----------



## Lacuzon

IMANAKBARI said:


> je vais ravoir la voiture que j'avais vendue la semaine dernière.
> Quel verbe vous semble convenable ? mettons que je ne l'ai pas achetée à nouveau pour que je puisse utiliser "racheter" (on me l'a offerte par exemple)
> Ravoir ne serait pas donc correct ?



Disons que je dirais plutôt retrouver.

JeanDeSponde, lorsque je cherche si un mot existe, j'ouvre un dictionnaire voire une encyclopédie, je ne relis pas Germinal ni l'Éducation sentimentale.


----------



## Ethir

IMANAKBARI said:


> je vais ravoir la voiture que j'avais vendue la semaine dernière.



Selon moi "Je vais récupérer la voiture que j'avais vendue la semaine dernière." serait plus correcte mais utiliser "ravoir" à l'oral ne me parait pas très choquant ici.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Le verbe *remanger* ne me semble pas choquant :
Si j'ai mangé des pâtes à la a cantine à midi, je n'ai pas envie d'en *remanger* le soir en rentrant à la maison...  

Sinon, ma mère qui a la soixantaine conjugue régulièrement les verbes *rêtre* et *ravoir* à des formes inattendues pour les dictionnaires  
Par ex. pour dire que quelqu'un est de retour : "i' rest là"...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjout TitTornade,

Je n'avais pas pensé à ce sens de remanger ! Je rappelle que le principal c'est que le verbe ait du sens !


----------



## samiraa

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si on écrit le mot ré-inscription avec ou sans tiret , j'ai trouvé les deux formes, laquelle des deux est correcte ?
Merci


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour moi, la seule orthographe correcte est sans trait d'union : _"réinscription"_


----------



## Lly4n4

De toute façon, avec la réforme orthographique de 90, les traits d'union sont de plus en plus voués à disparaître (et je mets un accent circonflex sur le "i" si je veux !)...


----------



## enoeno

Bonjour, 

Je me demande comment s'écrit re-répondre dans une phrase comme celle-ci : 
Quand elle me redemande pourquoi je suis ici, que je lui re-réponde que c'est parce j'aime le coin, elle s'exclame "je ne te comprend vraiment pas !".
Est-ce re-répondre ou rerépondre ?

Je souhaite appuyer sur le fait que j'ai déjà répondu à cette question et que malgré ma réponse, la personne ne me comprend pas. Je trouve ça un peu maladroit d'utiliser re-répondre mais je ne trouve pas d'autre formulation pour exprimer cette idée. 

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## VanOo

Ce n'est certainement pas "rerépondre" étant donné que ce verbe n'existe pas. Vous pouvez employer "re-répondre" mais je trouve ça un peu maladroit.

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser le simplissime "répondre encore" ?


----------



## Philippides

ou aussi "répondre à/de nouveau"


----------



## PreshussPuppy

coucou 

*re-télécharger / retélécharger*

J'ai vu les deux, lequel est le mot juste ?

Merci !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Ce mot n'existant pas, du moins pour les dictionnaires, je privilégierais la version avec le tiret.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le trait d'union est assez rare après le préfixe _re-_ en français. Je privilégierais donc plutôt la version agglutinée, d'autant plus que cela ne crée aucun hiatus ni aucune suite étrange de voyelles.

Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 173, 8, a) :


> Pour les verbes qui ne sont pas dans l’usage général, les auteurs séparent parfois le préfixe par un trait d’union, ou par une apostrophe devant voyelle :
> _Et la poste arrêtée hier remarche, jusqu’au moment où on la *re-arrêtera* _(Flaub., _Corresp._, 18 févr. 1871).    — _Il faut *re-penser* cela d’un bout à l’autre _(_ib._, 10 janv. 1854). [_Repenser_ était néologique dans cet emploi]    —   _Elle se *ré-allongea* sur le divan _(Martin du G., _Thib._, Pl., t. II, p. 176).    — Voir d’autres ex. dans le  b, 1°, ci-dessous.


----------



## Nicomon

Je préfère aussi la version agglutinée  (en un seul mot, donc).

Sinon je dirais : _télécharger de nouveau.  _


----------



## Nikomot

Bonjour,

Peut-on considérer que ce verbe existe _officiellement_? Certains dictionnaires en parlent (ex. Reverso, Mediadico), mais pour avoir l'esprit tranquille, j'aurais bien aimé le voir dans des dictionnaires plus _établis_. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider à confirmer l'existence _officielle_ (usage correct) de ce verbe? Une référence sérieuse serait aussi appréciée.

Merci!


----------



## tilt

Le dictionnaire de l'Académie française ne répertorie pas _réoutiller_, contrairement au verbe _réarmer_, par exemple.
Par contre, si on ne parle que d'usage, je ne pense pas que quiconque le condamnera.


----------



## Nikomot

En effet, Tilt, je crois que je vais me permettre une certaine souplesse et employer le mot. Peut-être garder le trait d'union ("ré-outiller") pour bien marquer le coup?

Merci!


----------

